# Where to look?



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

This will be my first year trying for turkeys and i was wondering if there was a good place to attempt to look for them? I know its kinda broad topic, but like in crrek botoms, fields, dense cover? anything will help


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd drive around on the weekends and look for turkey in fields before the season starts. You can get a good idea on where they are at that point and then pin point where they are roosting from there. Turkeys make a mess in the woods usually. They walk around scratching leaves looking for food and it really looks like people went through the woods with rakes moving leaves. Look for poop and feathers. If you find a ton of poop and feathers, you may have found where they roost. Go back at night and hoot with an owl call or use a coyote call in April (close to the breeding season) and listen for gobblers. Hope this helps a little.


----------

